# Its something wrong with the weather...



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Its suppoused to be dry season but it has rained so much and raining today too, so the municipaly road through village is so deep mudd so cant get out even with motorbike with off road tires!!!
It has been like that more than once during this suppoused to be dry period!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Its suppoused to be dry season but it has rained so much and raining today too, so the municipaly road through village is so deep mudd so cant get out even with motorbike with off road tires!!!
> It has been like that more than once during this suppoused to be dry period!


La Niña is a weather phenomenon characterized by *unusually cold ocean temperature in the Equatorial Pacific which causes increased numbers of tropical storms in the Pacific Ocean*.
What happens during La Niña?

During a La Niña year, *winter temperatures are warmer than normal in the South and cooler than normal in the North*. La Niña can also lead to a more severe hurricane season. La Niña causes the jet stream to move northward and to weaken over the eastern Pacific.Jun 4, 2021


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Not much use of motorbike in mudd, when it need to be moved by carabao 🤣 Thats at a ROAD


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We don't get that much rain on Luzon.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't get that much rain on Luzon.


No, the last rainy season was a non event and summer seems to have come early. I think water could be short especially around Ma this summer. As usual infrastructure lags development by about 50 years.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh not crazy weather at other islands? It has been extreem rainimg at Palawan this year (Palawan is long with two different weather zones. I dont know if it has been same for whole, but both weather zones at west and east parts of south Palawan have floods during "dry" season!.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We spent a week in Palawan two weeks ago and it was dry the whole time. The visayas in general have been very wet since the beginning of the year. The wet season in the visayas is at a different time to Luzon but this year it has been particularly long and particularly wet whereas Luzon was very brief and not very wet.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We spent a week in Palawan two weeks ago and it was dry the whole time. The visayas in general have been very wet since the beginning of the year. The wet season in the visayas is at a different time to Luzon but this year it has been particularly long and particularly wet whereas Luzon was very brief and not very wet.


 The big problems to get out, which I wrote about, is in hilly part of the mountain chain, which can add factor for raining,
but the photo is from lowland close to coast so the there it cant be explained by that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

During the drive to El Nido up from Puerto Princesa the damage from Odette was tremendous. There were still many damaged roofs for miles along the coastal region. The most damage seemed to be from water overflowing the rivers and extensive tree damage. And this was more than 3 months after the typhoon and it looked like the clean-up had hardly started.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't get that much rain on Luzon.


I live around 10 to 15km as the crow flies from you and it’s always raining on Mount Banahaw. I think we get around 3 times as much rain per year compared to the lowland towns in Laguna. Also temperatures are always a few degrees lower, especially at night.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I just saw an article that said the eastern states of Australia have had their average annual rainfall in just Jan, Feb and Mar.

It seems my partner's family in Mindoro are also having much more rain than usual.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I believe it's Indonesia's wet season at the moment but it's laying a bit further north this season so Mindanao is getting more rain than normal. So although the weather seems a bit wonkey it's just a normal variation.


----------

